# Temperaturen vor und nach dem Radiator



## sandman (27. September 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen Single Radiator mit einem 120 mm Lüfter im Einsatz. Den Hersteller weiß ich nicht mehr, da ich ihn schon länger betreibe. Als Pumpe kommt eine Eheim 1046 zum Einsatz. Die CPU ist ein Athlon 5000 X2 @ 2850 MHZ mit 1,45 Volt Spannung. Die Temp. bewegt sich immer so bei 45 Grad.

Vor kurzem habe ich Wasserthermometer vor und nach dem Radiator installiert. Die Temperatur vor dem Radiator ist maximal 0,5 Grad höher als am Auslass.
Das erweckt den Eindruck dass man auch ohne Radiator die CPU kühlen könnte 

Habt ihr gleiche Erfahrungen ?

Mfg 

Sandman


----------



## HeNrY (27. September 2007)

Nein. Nach einer Stunde oder so hat das Wasser überall fast die selbe Temperatur. Das ist nen ganz bestimmter physischer Effekt dessen Name mir leider entfallen ist.

Also nicht den Radiator ohne Lüfter betreiben!


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2007)

jupp kann ich bestätigen. 
kommt auch drauf an, wie schnell dein wasser fließt. wenns schnell fließt ist die temp. differenz vom ein und auslass nur minimal


----------



## S1lencer (27. September 2007)

also das mit dem ausbau würde ich nachlassen denn sonst heitz sich das wasser immer weiter auf ohne das es sich über die radi kühlfläche wieder abkühlen kann


----------



## Klutten (28. September 2007)

Wenn die Temperaturen vor und nach einem Radiator fast identisch sind, kann da etwas nicht in Ordnung sein. 

Wenn man einen Kreisprozess auf sein Minimum reduziert sieht bedeutet das, an einem Punkt (CPU) Energie aufnehmen, an einem anderen Punkt (Radiator) diese Energie wieder abgeben. Hat man nun kein Temperaturdelta, so hat man auch keine Energie transportiert. So lautet der energetische Grundsatz. Daher kann ich mir das mit den gleichen Temperaturen schwer vorstellen. Sicher stellt sich bei kontinuierlichem Fluidstrom eine bestimmte Systemtemperatur ein, aber ohne Temperaturdifferenz funktioniert die Physik nicht.

Ich recherchier das heute mal im Energieanlagenlabor und poste am WE mal ein kleines Kompendium zur Physik in Kühlkreisläufen. Bei manchem Luftkühler-Thread standen mir schon die Haare zu Berge, als Leute behaupteten 10° Prozessortemperatur zu haben.

Bis dahin gn8


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2007)

man hat nicht keinen temperaturunterschied - man hat nur einen sehr geringen.
wasser hat einfach eine zu hohe wärmekapazität und strömt in einem wasserkreislauf zu schnell, als dass sich seine temperatur großartig ändern würde.
(mein kreislauf braucht mindestens 2-3stunden, um sich von 20° raum/ruhetemperatur auf 30-35° maximale betriebstemperatur zu steigern - da kann man sich denken, wie stark sich die temperatur wärend einer 5minütigen zirkulation ändert)

selbst mit sehr großen kreisläufen (2,6l -davon nur 0,2-0,3 im agb, dass meiste in radiatoren, gesamt kühloberfläche wird auf über 7m² geschätzt) mit sehr langsam fließendem wasser (extremfall bislang: 0,2l/min), wie dem meinen, erreicht man nur wenige grad unterschied zwischen der kältesten und dem wärmsten wassertemperatur. (max. 3-4°)

im übrigen ist dieser temperaturunterschied nicht im geringsten nötig, um energie zu transportieren - das wasser samt aufgenommer wärmeenergie wird ja schließlich gepumpt, temperaturdelta spielt nur zwischen cpu&wasser und wasser&luft ne rolle (und da ist es auch deutlich größer)


----------



## Gollum (28. September 2007)

Ist doch normal dass das DeltaT so gering ist.
Denn das wasser ist ja ständig in bewegung.
wenn du jetzt die pumpe drosselst (ne schlechtere einbaust) wird der durchfluss geringer und das DeltaT wird höher.

Aber der Radiator ist notwendig, da er ja ständig das wasser runterkühlt, auch wenn es den anschein macht das es nur sehr gering ist.
aber ohne radi hast du ja keinen punkt mehr an dem sich das wasser abkühlt, wird also immer heisser und heisser, und das sehr schnell.


----------



## Morytox (28. September 2007)

(physik lk) das problem is einfach dass man h eir von einem anderen medium ausgeht, bei feststoffen kann man deutliche deltaunterschiede sehen da die aufnahmekapazität größer ist und diese auch schneller wieder abgegeben wird, dafür nimmt wasser die temperatur besser auf und kann sie wegransportieren , der radiator hält das wasser nur auf einem bestimmten level die wärme verteilt sich sogesehn nur, (sicher schonmal was von sommer winterunterschied in denn meeren gehört) im winter beeinflusst das wasser die temperaturen der luft und des landes positiv und im sommer negativ = gemäßigtes klima) nehemen wir auf dem gleichen breitengrad n dorf in russland wo kontinentalklima herrscht ist das delte wesentlich größer. nurmal so als kleiner ausflug in die wärmephysik


----------



## S1lencer (28. September 2007)

oje oje können wir den ausflug in die physik einstellen mir wird schon ganz komisch wenn ich nur an meine kommende physik klausur denke.

Nehmen wir es einfach hin: OHNE radi nix kaltes wasser, ohne kaltes wasser nix kühlung, ohne kühlung prozzi zu heis, wenn prozzi zu heis pc aus 

my2cents


----------



## sandman (28. September 2007)

Postet doch bitte mal euere Temp. Differenzen.
Mich würde vorallem das Delta T bei Dual oder Triple Radiatoren interessieren.

mfg


----------



## S1lencer (28. September 2007)

kann dir nur eine temp nennen weil ich nur einen sensor drinnen hab und die ist nach meinem radi das bringt dir wohl nix denke ich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2007)

akutell (ne zeitlang auf pcgh.de ->fast 100% cpulast, seit n paar minuten eher idle): 1,1K - wobei die sensoren nicht kalibriert sind und durchaus 0,3K falsch anzeigen, der schlimmste sogar 0,5K. die angabe ist also als ±0,8K zu verstehen.
damit es dir noch weniger bringt: 4 passiv betriebene radiatoren, wenn ich lüfter drauseten würde, wären es 3 single (150mm, 200mm, 230mm) und ein dual (180mm).
außerdem ist mein durchfluss schon wieder auf 0,3l/min runter (shit. immer noch teflonfetzen im kreislauf. hab keinen bock, schon wieder alles auseinanderzunehmen  )


da die radiatorgröße aber eher den temperaturbereich und nicht die temperaturdifferenz beeinflusst, lässt sich das ganze so vielleicht sinnvoller angeben:

bei ~0,6l/min und 2,56l wasser im kreislauf (davon 2,1l im externen abschnitt, also in den radiatoren) komme ich untervolllast auf 3-4K differenz. 
(106w tdp cpu, afaik 80w tdp grafikkarte, Xw northbridge und netzteil mit vielleicht 80% effizienz - macht rund 200w stromverbrauch für das komplette system)


----------



## Garrett (12. November 2007)

Hallo,alle

Also bei meinem PC betraegt momentan die Ausgangstemp. 27.2 Grad und die Temperatur nach dem Kuehler 25.8 Grad. Ich habe eine inno Wasserkuehlung mit externem Kuehler(2 120er Luefter/Ehaim Pumpe) ~2m entfernt vom PC. Gekuehlt wird ein E6750 und eine GF7900GT.Der PC laeuft schon ungefaehr 4 Stunden.
Viele Gruesse
Garrett                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         C                              c


----------



## dereinzug (12. November 2007)

Hallo,

jetzt gerade unter Windows sinds 3 K Unterschied. Maximal waren es bisher 4-5 K bei 0,56 Liter/Min (gerade mit Orthos Prime und 3DMark06).
In die Formel für die Wärmeleistung geht die Wärmekapazität von Wasser, der Massenstrom und das Temperaturdelta ein. Je größer der Massenstrom desto kleiner das Delta.
Wenn man mehr Wärme rein steckt, dann muss auch mehr Wärme abgegeben werden. Je nach dem wie "gut" der Radiator das macht stellt sich das neue Gleichgewicht bei einer mehr oder weniger höheren Temperatur ein.
Letzteres hängt auch wieder vom Temperaturdelta zwischen Radiator und Umgebungsluft ab.

Ich hab 2xUltra Plus und einen Dualradi (4V).

mfg Tom


----------

